# R.B. Thieme???



## Sydnorphyn (Jul 30, 2007)

Does anyone know of this individual: R.B. Thieme?

His theology?

Thanks in advance

Syd


----------



## yeutter (Jul 30, 2007)

Col. R. B. Thieme if I remember correctly was hyper dispensational


----------



## christiana (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I've always heard him referred to as far off the path in this part of Texas but actually know little of his theology itself.

http://rbthieme.org/


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 30, 2007)

yeutter said:


> Col. R. B. Thieme if I remember correctly was hyper dispensational



Don't know about the hyper part, but I believe he studied under Chafer at Dallas. 

Though non-reformed, Thieme actually had a lot of good things to say about grace in his little booklets that he is well known for.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a few of his book(letts) that are hyper Dispensational.


----------



## tewilder (Aug 1, 2007)

Hal Lindsey dedicated his _Late Great Planet Earth_ to him. Thieme was antinomian. The type of antinominanism can be gaged from Lindsey's dictum that if you look to the Bible for a command about what you should or should not do, then you are not walking in the Spirit.

Some followers of Thieme made a point of profane speach, etc. to demonstrate their freedom from legalism. Also Thieme tended to be authoritarian in his approach to people. This goes with antinomianism, because there is no law of God to restrain him.

Thieme had a lot of followers around the country who stopped going to church and stayed home and listened to his tapes instead.


----------



## ctownsen357 (Aug 1, 2007)

I grew up as a Thiemite "taper". I was raised on R. B. Thieme "theology" and am very acquainted with his teachings on many subjects having studied his stuff for ~ 28 years. The Lord plucked me out of that bizarre system about four years ago after someone challenged me regarding some things I had told them. They told me I'd never find what I was telling them in the Bible and I didn't. 

The short answer is, he is all over the map. Some things he taught were taught well. Some things were bad. The bad things were very, very bad.

Some of the bad:
He taught the Antinomian non-Lordship view of salvation and went so far as to teach that if you told someone to repent and believe the gospel that "repent" was adding to the gospel. He taught that if a person once believed and then rejected Christ later in life that they were an "unbelieving believer" and did not need the gospel as they were already saved, etc.

He thought and taught that life begins at birth so abortion is a matter of choice between a woman and her doctor rather than what it is, murder. 

He taught that everyone has their "right pastor" meaning that they can't grow spiritually unless they are under their "right pastor's" authority and that they should listen exclusively to him (their right pastor). He also taught that Christian's can't read the Bible and derive any spiritual benefit from it but that rather, the Holy Spirit would so superintend your learning from him (Thieme or your "right pastor") as to prevent you from learning anything that was false from him (Thieme or your "right pastor"). 

He came up with all sorts of charts and equations to teach his particular doctrines that were like the gospel on crack. I tried to attach some copies I have but couldn't. If you email me, I'll be happy to send you some copies of the equations I'm talking about. 

In my studies, it would seem that Thieme started out just your average DTS Dispensational pastor and eventually paved his own road in several areas and became very strange in the end. There have been several critiques of his theology from within his own Dispensational camp. Some of the critiques represent him fairly and others don't. I have access to a few of those too if you are interested.


----------

